# Need help/advice with my banjo catfish



## adam miller (Feb 18, 2013)

hi i was wondering if somone could help or offer some advice on my banjo catfish, it has developed three large white patches on its back within the space of 24h. i dont think its white spot but i could be wrong. the pics i have uploaded 2 are with flash and 2 without. any advice i would be most appreciative 






many thanks adam


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

How long has tank been set up and do you have ammonia reading?


----------



## adam miller (Feb 18, 2013)

Tank has been set at least 6 months and no I don't have ammonia reading have never bothered. tanks have been in family for a long time regular water changes have worked well for us all. Never needed to worry about testing it getts rather expensive. Do you think it could be high ammonia?
PS thanks for the reply


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

High ammonia ?No not if tank is 6 months old.What size tank is it and how much do you change,how often?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That looks more like injuries. Banjo's like to bury themselves during the day and with you having gravel he maybe injuring himself.


----------



## adam miller (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a 160L tank and do 25% change every 2 weeks, and I did think that it had maybe hurt itself as today I found it half way under my sunken plane ornament will up load photo tomorrow will keep an eye to see ifanything develops but think that might be the answer


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree with Susan. I was originally going to ask if you had aggressive fish in with him, but him trying to burrow sounds like the culprit. If you feel up to it, try some sand. I'm sure he will love it(and you will too). I went sand and I will never go back to gravel...


----------



## adam miller (Feb 18, 2013)

this is my tank and picture below is how i found the banjo


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would say its injuries trying to hide. Those cats prefer a sand substrate and will do a lot better. But for now I would take out the deco he is trying to hide under so that he doesn't get anymore damage. And do lots of water changes for him to heal. Watch for infections and treat accordingly.


----------



## adam miller (Feb 18, 2013)

ok will take out the plane but its funny you say about sand manafel because my sister is giving me another 3ft tank tonight one of her old spares and i was thinking of going sand in that one so that has definitely swayed my decision then i will put the banjo in the new tank once everything has settled

thank you to everyone for their help it is very appreciated will post a little later if anything changes


----------

